# ()
!  .     .       .            2016.        .      1   7.7.  8 .  .          -   .     ,       2017    .   ,     ,      . 31     .       (    ).        (   - ).  - ,   ,     .     .      .         ,     , ,    .       (..      " () /,  ,  "?         ?    ,    ,   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 



  -   



> .


 

      ,    ,      ,

----------


## Fraxine

**,   - ?   ?  ,   ?




> -


,      (  -  , ,  :Lol: ),     --    . 
     ""  -  "1,5 ",    .

----------

!   .     ,  100%    .       50% (         ), ,    ,     - .    -  .    .   - , ,         -       .   .

----------

.          ,     .    ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

> 50% (


 - - .        ,   .     , . 



> 





> **


  ,  .   .
     ""  ,  - -     .     .

----------


## feda

,       ...

----------


## consalt_burotula

.    ,   .      ,     ,     .     15 .

----------


## FA

> .    ,   .      ,     ,     .     15 .


.    .       .          .     .     -     (    ).
       -  !
   ,      ,        .
  -    ,   ,   - ,   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,     ,     )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,      .
   ,      .

         :
1.   - 1 
2.   - 4 
3.       - 100 
4.    - 1 

   .

  ,   .

----------


## Yrban

,    -     ,

----------

